# Kano's Stuff (Not Much, But Working On It)



## kano32 (Sep 14, 2006)

I am in the process of drywalling the first floor of my house which includes the home theater. Here is a list of a few things I've acquired or built.

Harman Kardon AVR 330 receiver
Lumenlab DIY 17" projector 1280x1024 resolution
Xbox 360 (I will purchase the HD-DVD when it comes out this month)
Center Speaker: DIY 3-way designed by Curt C.
Main Speakers: DIY Dayton RS 3-ways designed by Dennis Murphy
Surround Speakers: DIY GR-Research AV/1-RS 

Wish list:
2 to 4 Soundsplinter Rl-p15's built into the stage powered by a Crown or QSC rack amp.


----------

